
Facebook purged 800+ accounts and pages pushing political messages for profit - tareqak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/10/11/facebook-purged-over-accounts-pages-pushing-political-messages-profit/?noredirect=on
======
stevenicr
How can people put a spotlight on the people who are running or "contributing"
the most to groups, and how accurate the information is?

Found myself doing a startpage.com search for "determine group owners" \-
found a funny line during that search.

So this article points out that fbook has removed a bunch that were gaming
this kind of thing for profit - but what about those who are using groups and
people's kneejerk sharing reactions for other reasons?

I'd like to see one click/tap/hover to show who exactly adds the most content
to any group, what affiliations / funding they may have, how many apparent
real world connections they have to other people in my state and country -
some important info like this.

Mainly to help others.

I logged into fbook for the first time in 6 months and poked around. Mostly
it's better than it was a year ago, but I noticed a couple of "friends" who
were sharing sensational political type stuff, and the info in the memes or
infographics or whatever they are called seems to be mostly not true.

I'd love to have a truth meter for each graphic, but also each group, and for
the top X% of each group - so people can make better decisions about what
things they repost / share.

It's one thing to post things tongue on cheek or whatever, but I get the
feeling people re-posting things they believe are true, there must be a better
way to show these people that they are sharing stuff from a group who is
aligned with "insert-whatever-ideology-here" \- and the stuff shared within
the group appears to be 60% untrue.

I thought about unfollowing / defriending a few people just not see the bad
things they are sharing, but that wouldn't really help anyone, in fact I think
it would just change their opinion about me and not give them any info about
why they may be losing "friends".

There's got to be more ways to add more transparency there.

------
tareqak
Original title: "Facebook purged over 800 accounts and pages pushing political
messages for profit" (1 character over)

------
tropo
That's the justification they give.

The reality is that lots of normal people got purged. They just weren't
politically correct by Facebook standards.

